# زوج يحب زوجتة بجنون فما هو السرر؟؟



## اني بل (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*زوج يحب زوجتة بجنون فما هو السرر؟؟* 



​ ‌


أن الحكمة تحتاج لعقل يديرها للذكرأو الآنثى
وحين يحصل العقل للأنثى كمثال
فالتصرف أمر يجرى على أى
شخص سواء إن كان
الزوج أو الأب
أو الأخ
~~زوج يعشق زوجتة بجنووووون فما هو السر ~~​ 

نحن نؤمن أن التوفيق فى أيد ربنا وحدة ولكن هناك
أسباب يجب الأخذ بها مع التوكل على الله
وهنا أذكر لكم ما قالتة عجوز وهى سيدة حكيمة يحبها زوجها
كثيراً حتى أنة كان يحلو له
أن ينشد لها أبيات من الحب والغرام وكلما تقدما فى السن
أزداد حبهما وسعادتهما ...
وعندما سألت تلك المرأة عن سر سعادتها الدائمة...​ 
هل هو المهارة فى إعداد الطعام ؟؟؟؟​ 
أم الجماااااااااااال ؟؟؟​ 
أم انجاب الأولاد ؟؟؟​ 
أم غير ذلك ؟؟؟​ 
قالت : الحصول على السعادة الزوجية بيد المرأة , فالمرأة
تستطيع أن تجعل من بيتها جنة
وأرفة الظلال , او جهنم مستعمرة النيران​ 
لا تقولى المال .. فكثير من النساء الغنيات تعيسات وهرب منهن أزواجهن​ 
ولا تقولى الأولاد .. فهناك من النساء أنجبن 10 صبيان وزوجها
يهينها ولا يحبها ويمكن أن يطلقها​ 
ولا تقولى طباخة .. لأن الكثير منهن ماهرات فى الطبخ ,فالواحدة منهن
تطبخ طوال النهار ومع ذلك تشكو سوء معاملة زوجها وقلة أحترامة لها​ 
إذا مـــــــا هــــــــو الســـــــــــــــــر ؟؟؟​ 
ماذا كنتى تعملين عند حدوث المشاكل مع زوجك ؟؟؟​ 
قالت : عندما يغضب ويثور زوجى _ وقد كان عصبيا
كنت ألجأ الى الصمت
المطبق بكل إحترام ... إياكى والصمت المصاحب لنظرة سخرية
ولو بالعين لأن الرجل الذكى يفهمها​ 
لم لا تخرجى من الغرفة ؟​ 
قالت : إياك أن تخرجى من الغرفة .. قد يظن أنك تهربين منة ولا تريدين سماعة
عليك بالصمت وموافقتة على ما يقول ..
كنت انتظرة حتى يهدأ ثم بعد ذلك أقول لة وبصوت خافت : هل انتهيت ؟
ثم أخرج لأنة سيتعب وبحاجة للراحة بعد الكلام
والصراخ .. اخرج من الغرفة لأكمل أعمالى المنزلية وشئؤون أولادى
وأحاول ان لا اتذكر غضبة وحربة لى ...
وسيظل هو بمفردة وقد انهكتة الحرب التى شنها علىَ​ 
ماذا تفعلين هل تلجئين الى أسلوب المقاطعة فلا تكلمينة لمدة ايام أو اسبوع ؟​ 
قالت : لا .. إياك وإتباع اسلوب المقاطعة .. لأنها عادة سيئة
وهى سلاح ذو حدين عندما تقاطعين
زوجك أسبوعا قد يكون ذلك صعبا علية فى البداية ويحاول أن
يكلمك ولكن مع الأيام سوف يتعود على
ذلك وإن قاطعتة أسبوع قاطعك اسبوعين عليكى أن تعودية
على انك الهواء الذى يستنشقة والماء
الذى يشربة ولا يستغنى عنة .. كونى كالهواء الرقيق وإياك
والريح الشديدة .....​ 
إذا ماذا تفعلين بعد ذلك ؟؟​ 
بعد ساعتين او اكثر .. أضع لة كوبا من العصير أو فنجانا من القهوة
وأقول له تفضل أشرب , لانة فعلا محتاج إلية
وأكلمة بشكل عادى ... سيقوم بسؤالى هل انت ِ غاضبة ؟؟
فأقول لا فيبدأ بالأعتذار عن كلامة
القاسى ويسمعنى الكلام الجميل​ 
وهل تصدقين إعتذارة وكلامة الجميل ؟؟​ 
!!! طبعا .. لأنى أثق بنفسى ولست غبية
هل تريدين منى تصديق كلامة وهو غاضب وتكذيبة وهو
هادئ ؟؟؟​ 
فقيل لها .... وكرامتك ؟؟؟
قالت : وأى كرامة ؟​ 
كرامتك ألا تصدقى أى كلمة جارحة من إنسان غاضب وأن تصدقى
كلامة عندما يكون هادئاً
أسامحة فورا لأنى قد نسيت كل الشتائم وأدركت أهمية سماع
الكلام المفيد
وبإختصار ومما سبق يمكن أن أقول :​ 
سر السعادة الزوجية عقل المرأة ومربط تلك
السعادة لسانها​ 
$ لتكن خطواتك فى الخير كمن يمشى على الرمل
$ لا يسمع صوته
ولكن أثرة واضح​ 
ولا تتحدث بما تقدمة للناس
بل دع الناس تتحدث
عن ما قدمته
لهم​


----------



## raffy (21 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع راااااااائع انى 
ميرسى ليكى يا قمر 
فادنى جدااااا الموضوع دة 
بس انا هاتبع  الحجات دى مع بابا لانة عصبى زيادة بس طيب ههههههههههههه


----------



## qwyui (21 أكتوبر 2010)

كلمات حكيمة جدا صعب تحققها احيانا مررررررررسى يعطينا الرب ان نعمل بها


----------



## اني بل (23 أكتوبر 2010)

raffy قال:


> موضوع راااااااائع انى
> ميرسى ليكى يا قمر
> فادنى جدااااا الموضوع دة
> بس انا هاتبع الحجات دى مع بابا لانة عصبى زيادة بس طيب ههههههههههههه


 
ميرسي ليكي


----------



## اني بل (23 أكتوبر 2010)

qwyui قال:


> كلمات حكيمة جدا صعب تحققها احيانا مررررررررسى يعطينا الرب ان نعمل بها


 
ميرسي كثثير


----------



## النهيسى (23 أكتوبر 2010)

سر السعادة الزوجية عقل المرأة ومربط تلك
السعادة لسانها

$ لتكن خطواتك فى الخير كمن يمشى على الرمل
$ لا يسمع صوته
ولكن أثرة واضح

ولا تتحدث بما تقدمة للناس
بل دع الناس تتحدث
عن ما قدمته
لهم
موضوع جميل جدا جدا ورااائع

شكراااا جدااا​


----------



## اني بل (24 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> سر السعادة الزوجية عقل المرأة ومربط تلك​
> السعادة لسانها​
> $ لتكن خطواتك فى الخير كمن يمشى على الرمل
> $ لا يسمع صوته
> ...


 
ميرسي كثثير


----------



## petit chat (24 أكتوبر 2010)

ضبط النفس مسألة محتاجة خبرة طويلة 

ولكنها مفعولها فعلا مفعول السحر 
الكلمة اللينة تصرف الغضب 
يارب ادينا الحكمة فى التعامل مع كل الناس وبالاخص 
حبايبنا 
شكرا على الموضوع الرائع 
الرب يفرح قلبك ​


----------



## اني بل (24 أكتوبر 2010)

petit chat قال:


> ضبط النفس مسألة محتاجة خبرة طويلة ​
> 
> ولكنها مفعولها فعلا مفعول السحر
> الكلمة اللينة تصرف الغضب
> ...


 
ميرسي للرد الحلوووو
ويفرحك


----------



## امي العدرا (24 أكتوبر 2010)

انا اشكركم على الموضوع الجميل التى افدنى الكثير والكثير وغير حياتى لخير الرب معكم ويقويكم


----------



## اني بل (26 أكتوبر 2010)

امي العدرا قال:


> انا اشكركم على الموضوع الجميل التى افدنى الكثير والكثير وغير حياتى لخير الرب معكم ويقويكم


 
هلللويا آمين
ربنا يباركك
منور


----------



## Nemo (27 أكتوبر 2010)

اني بل قال:


> [size=4[center]سر السعادة الزوجية عقل المرأة ومربط تلك
> السعادة لسانها​
> $ لتكن خطواتك فى الخير كمن يمشى على الرمل
> $ لا يسمع صوته
> ...



كلمات راااااااااائعة وموضوع جيد جدا
مع ان مش كل الناس بتعرف تنفذه بس اول ما تجوز هحاول 
ميرسى ليكى وتستاهلى احلى تقييم
الرب يباركك يا آنى


----------

